# Ringing in Ears @ almost 34 weeks pregnant?



## DaniOB (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi,

Sorry to bother you.  I have woken up this morning and am experiencing ringing / muffles in my ears to varying degrees.  It is making me feel very slightly feint (but not like I am actually going to feint, just a bit "off-colour").  Not sure if I should try and contact my midwife?  I guess it feels like my blood pressure may be low as if I have gotten up too quickly etc.  Do you have any advice?  I do not have ear ache or feel sick, no tinglyness etc.  I am just worrying a bit!! 

Many thanks for your help x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

How are you feeling now?

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## DaniOB (Aug 15, 2012)

Hiya,

The ringing is still there but I have gone to the ENT dept at my local hospital.  She said there is no blockage but that I may have some fluid or pressure in my "middle ear" / eustachian tube which is causing the ringing.  She is going to speak to her supervisor and see if she has any other ideas.  The nurse stated that this can be fairly common, however usually you get it if you have had a cold or flu etc.  I have been fine and well thankfully so I think I am a bit of a mystery.  Especially as its only my left ear?!  She thinks that I may need to have antibiotics to try and relieve the pressure etc.  Luckily it isn't painful, just incredibly annoying!  I can't hear more than about 20% on my left side.  Not a happy bunny today!

Do you have any other suggestions as to what it may be or how to get rid of it?

Thank you ever so much! xxx


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Dani

I'm afraid not. It's not an area we are trained in and you have had specialised advice so it is best to stick with that. 

Kaz xxxc


----------



## DaniOB (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi Again,

My GP prescribed Locorten-Vioform drops for my ears as she thought these may help my symptoms.  I have just picked them up from the pharmacy only to discover the leaflet which says that it isn't safe to use during pregnancy.  My surgery is now closed for the weekend and I don't now whether to take them or not.  The ringing hasn't subsided and I am still very deaf in my left ear.  Can you offer any advice?

I will also post this in the Pharmacist section to see if they can help.

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Dani

The pharmacists are your best bet on this one Dani as we not used to this medication. Sorry

Kaz xxx


----------

